# Adrenal Masses



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Has anyone experienced this with their Golden? I would appreciate knowing how you discovered it, if you determined if it was benign or malignant, if you did surgery, how was the recovery? How long did your dog survive post diagnosis and what was your age at diagnosis? Thank you?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I would like to know why you're asking??? <<worried>>


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> I would like to know why you're asking??? <<worried>>


I am thinking the same thing here, worried too?!?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Two days before Christmas Toby's latest U/S for his spleen nodules (unchanged) showed an adrenal growth, which the radiologist and internist classified from the scans as a small adrenal mass. His liver enzymes were elevated. Other than this and the tiny spleen nodules they refer to as old dog spleen nodules (actually quite common), his scans showed his organs looked good and were normal in appearance. His labs were normal, except for liver enzyme elevations and an increase in his folic acid levels. We started him on an aggressive course of probiotics/prebiotics, Metronidazole and Denamarin, and did follow up blood work 3 weeks later, which shows improvement in liver function. The three vets who looked at the scans recommended this approach, with more fasting bloodwork next month and a follow up U/S at the end of Feb. to see if there is growth. He's acting absolutely normal and I just don't see the typical symptoms for adrenal cancer mentioned in the articles I've read, other than the high blood pressure, which we've dealt with for about five years. 

I want to put a list of questions together for my vet so I can discuss it further at his next exam date. From what I'm reading these masses can be either benign or malignant, grow or not, and just because they don't grow doesn't mean they are benign. I've also read that vets feel surgery to remove the growth is one of the most difficult to do, so it's usually done by a specialist or at a vet school. I've read it affects old dogs the most and it's rare. I've read recovery from the surgery can be hard, but if the dog does the surgery and survives the surgery and recovery, the average life span after is 36 months, which in Toby's case would mean 14 years of age (I would consider this a blessing and miracle personally given his health issues in the past). The only way to know if it's malignant or benign is to do the surgery. 

I'm just trying to see if anyone else on the forum has dealt with this and their thought processes in deciding what to do for treatment. Toby is active, alert, engaging, energetic, and acts like he is 2 instead of 11. I'm having difficulty wrapping my head around the fact he's got a growth/tumor given his overall demeanor. I intentionally forced myself not to think about it until after we celebrated his 11th birthday (on Saturday), so now that we've had a wonderful celebration of his life so far, it's time to educate myself on this. Leave it to Toby to have some "rare" health issue.  We love him dearly, but he is definitely a very unique boy!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Wish I could help Anne, God knows you and others helped me out in the 2010 group.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

The only help I can offer is lots of good thoughts and prayers. I thought that adrenal masses were predominantly associated with Cushings?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> The only help I can offer is lots of good thoughts and prayers. I thought that adrenal masses were predominantly associated with Cushings?



yes, they can be, but not always. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

This is a hard call. You know your dog best and will do what is best for him. 
If you do consider surgery, ask how often the surgeon has performed this particular procedure and what the complication rate has been.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I have no experience but wanted to say I will keep you and Toby in my thoughts.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Some informative articles for those researching this in the future:
Adrenal gland tumors

Adrenal Cortex Tumors | VCA Animal Hospitals

01 8 Adrenal Tumor Treatment - VeterinaryPartner.com - a VIN company!

Signs Your Pet May Have Adrenal Gland Cancer


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this about Toby.
I don't have any experience with it either, sending my thoughts and prayers to you both.
I'll be following your thread as it's an opportunity for me to learn.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I read the articles interesting. We have discussed this, my friend. I wish there was an easy answer. I hope that February will shed some more light on this and I hope that this just turns out to be nothing. 
Has the vet mentioned anything about the low dose dex suppression test to see if Cushing's disease is present?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Toby*



Dallas Gold said:


> Two days before Christmas Toby's latest U/S for his spleen nodules (unchanged) showed an adrenal growth, which the radiologist and internist classified from the scans as a small adrenal mass. His liver enzymes were elevated. Other than this and the tiny spleen nodules they refer to as old dog spleen nodules (actually quite common), his scans showed his organs looked good and were normal in appearance. His labs were normal, except for liver enzyme elevations and an increase in his folic acid levels. We started him on an aggressive course of probiotics/prebiotics, Metronidazole and Denamarin, and did follow up blood work 3 weeks later, which shows improvement in liver function. The three vets who looked at the scans recommended this approach, with more fasting bloodwork next month and a follow up U/S at the end of Feb. to see if there is growth. He's acting absolutely normal and I just don't see the typical symptoms for adrenal cancer mentioned in the articles I've read, other than the high blood pressure, which we've dealt with for about five years.
> 
> I want to put a list of questions together for my vet so I can discuss it further at his next exam date. From what I'm reading these masses can be either benign or malignant, grow or not, and just because they don't grow doesn't mean they are benign. I've also read that vets feel surgery to remove the growth is one of the most difficult to do, so it's usually done by a specialist or at a vet school. I've read it affects old dogs the most and it's rare. I've read recovery from the surgery can be hard, but if the dog does the surgery and survives the surgery and recovery, the average life span after is 36 months, which in Toby's case would mean 14 years of age (I would consider this a blessing and miracle personally given his health issues in the past). The only way to know if it's malignant or benign is to do the surgery.
> 
> I'm just trying to see if anyone else on the forum has dealt with this and their thought processes in deciding what to do for treatment. Toby is active, alert, engaging, energetic, and acts like he is 2 instead of 11. I'm having difficulty wrapping my head around the fact he's got a growth/tumor given his overall demeanor. I intentionally forced myself not to think about it until after we celebrated his 11th birthday (on Saturday), so now that we've had a wonderful celebration of his life so far, it's time to educate myself on this. Leave it to Toby to have some "rare" health issue.  We love him dearly, but he is definitely a very unique boy!


So sorry to hear what Toby and you are going through. Whatever decision you make will be the right one.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the articles. I especially liked this part, in the VCA article:

"In dogs, benign tumors of the adrenal cortex are the most common type and are seen in older animals..."


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> Thanks for sharing the articles. I especially liked this part, in the VCA article:
> 
> "In dogs, benign tumors of the adrenal cortex are the most common type and are seen in older animals..."


I like that too and that is what I am keying my hopes on! He's still spunky, vocal, trying to find dead road kill on walks and being the usual Energizer Bunny, and I hope that is a positive indication it is benign.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

cgriffin said:


> I read the articles interesting. We have discussed this, my friend. I wish there was an easy answer. I hope that February will shed some more light on this and I hope that this just turns out to be nothing.
> Has the vet mentioned anything about the low dose dex suppression test to see if Cushing's disease is present?


That's what I plan to discuss at his next appointment in 2 weeks. It's a follow up blood draw and I'm hoping I've got enough knowledge by then to ask these types of questions and figure out next steps. She seemed fairly aware of these types of tumors, having had a couple of recent patients with them. In one case she sent them to the big specialty center in Dallas for removal and the dog is doing well. In another the specialists here said it was too risky so they got a referral down to Texas A&M for the surgery, where it took two surgical teams to complete the removal. The dog is undergoing chemo now, but did survive the surgery and recovery, despite the high risks due to the location and size. She said these tumors are the kind she will never do herself.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I am so sorry you are going through this. I thought I had responded yesterday, but don't see my post.

Have you talked with your doctor about any holistic options? Milk thistle, fluorescence tea?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

cubbysan said:


> I am so sorry you are going through this. I thought I had responded yesterday, but don't see my post.
> 
> Have you talked with your doctor about any holistic options? Milk thistle, fluorescence tea?


Thanks M, he's on denamarin, which has milk thistle in it. I will check on the flourescence tea. I'd never heard of that- will he glow if he takes it?


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Dallas Gold said:


> Thanks M, he's on denamarin, which has milk thistle in it. I will check on the flourescence tea. I'd never heard of that- will he glow if he takes it?


Google it for cancer. It can be bought at I think any health food store. My mother's terrier poodle was diagnosed with cancer of the liver through blood work and ultrasound ( so not sure what kind, but she tells me it is in his liver) and her vet said he just had a couple months, and to give him milk thistle for the liver. This was January 2014. She is also giving him flourescence tea. A year later, he is just as hyper as ever, he is also in his teens. Vet was shocked when my mother brought him in last year for his wellness checkup.

Her elderly cat now has an inoperable tumor in his ear a couple weeks ago. They are not sure if it is cancer. My mother was told to just enjoy him the little bit of time he has left. She is giving it to him too.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

cubbysan said:


> Google it for cancer. It can be bought at I think any health food store. My mother's terrier poodle was diagnosed with cancer of the liver through blood work and ultrasound ( so not sure what kind, but she tells me it is in his liver) and her vet said he just had a couple months, and to give him milk thistle for the liver. This was January 2014. She is also giving him flourescence tea. A year later, he is just as hyper as ever, he is also in his teens. Vet was shocked when my mother brought him in last year for his wellness checkup.
> 
> Her elderly cat now has an inoperable tumor in his ear a couple weeks ago. They are not sure if it is cancer. My mother was told to just enjoy him the little bit of time he has left. She is giving it to him too.


I'm glad it worked for your Mom's pets. I am sorry about her cat's inoperable tumor too. 

I did some research on it, and at this time, given Toby doesn't have a cancer diagnosis (only done via surgical biopsy), I don't think this is a good fit for him. Toby's digestive issues prevent us from doing a lot of supplements because they tend to aggravate them. Even the Denamarin causes some softer stool issues. I will ask our vet about this though. She is more conventionally oriented, less holistic, so my guess is she won't be recommending this therapy. 

Research is mixed about this supplement. At this point it's not approved by the FDA and it isn't presently regulated. Studies of its use in animals show very mixed results. 

Essiac/Flor Essence (PDQ®) - National Cancer Institute



> The makers of Essiac and Flor Essence state that the products can be used with other therapies. Some supporters of Essiac, however, recommend that patients avoid any other anticancer therapy (such as chemotherapy or radiation therapy) when taking Essiac, because it may interfere with immune system function and prevent Essiac from working effectively.
> 
> Have any preclinical (laboratory or animal) studies been conducted using Essiac or Flor Essence?
> Research in a laboratory or using animals is done to find out if a drug, procedure, or treatment is likely to be useful in humans. Animal tumor models are used to learn how a cancer may progress and to test new treatments. These preclinical studies are done before any testing in humans is begun. *The following laboratory and animal studies of Essiac have been reported:
> ...


----------

